# Please help if you can.



## silversmoke (Jul 3, 2002)

I found an injured "urban" pigeon this afternoon, and I'm afraid there aren't too many people who would care enough to treat her. (I think it's a her). Her wing appears to be broken, but i can't see any sign of damage on the surface. Other than not being able to flap one wing she seems fine. I'm afraid to try to set the wing, I might make it worse. Does anyone know of anyone in the seattle area who would be willing to rehabilitate the pigeon?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I am willing to care for this bird. I live on Vashon Island, which means a ferry ride. Give me a call if I can help. 
Carl
206-463-3821


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Lucky pij--couldn't be in better hands!









Carl, Helen has fine tuned this broken wing thingy. She discussed this with Fred in a recent post here.

Hey, Silver! Very cool of you







to help a pigeon! Thanks!

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi, I have emailed you privately with instructions on how to splint, and a piccy to go with it. Check your email! Good luck.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hey, Helen:

Can I have a copy of the e-mail and "piccy" too? Please, please, please!









--Ray


----------



## silversmoke (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you so much to everyone who replied. It is wonderful to know that I'm not crazy for thinking that our "winged city rats" are beautiful creatures.

Unfortunately, before I logged on to the forums tonight I made the horrible mistake of dealing with "PAWS", an animal rehabilitation center in Lynnwood. I was referred to them by a friend who works at the seattle aquarium, and when I called them on the phone they were kind and willing to help. They gave me directions to their rehab center, and told me that they were willing to put in as much effort as it took to fix up the pigeon (which was, btw a girl).

So I took her to the center, and they rushed her into the back to look at her. A few minutes later, they came back into the lobby and told me her wing would never knit properly, and that they were going to euthanize her.

I said, "No, thank you. I'm going to take her home and contact someone who is willing to care for her."

I was then told that they were not willing to return her to me, as I don't have a license to care for wild animals. They then said I would have to leave... and then asked me if I wanted to be on their #&[email protected]*ing mailing list!

I can't decide if I'm angry, or devastated.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Forgive me, but what the hell were you thinking? Why pick the brains of everyone here and then default to a no-brainer fall-back position? I doubt it occurred to any of us, given your approach, that you would do this. Didn't you read a single bloody reply?









Today I NEVER recommend the "Human Society", unless an injury is so mortal that euthanasia is an obvious and only option.

It also illustrates that we could be doing a better job of advising people. In the past, I've irritated a few folks by my attitude towards "Humane Shelters", as many regard pigeons as ****. Forget all the sugar coated feel good stuff--too many do! And I think we need to remind ourselves to warn people of that fact. And if it ruffles a few "exceptional" feathers--tough! I will offer that occasional "exception" appropriate apologies a million times over--and add them to Daniel's List--before I EVER leave this to chance again! Damn it!

Judy once witnessed a profusely sweating woman plunge a needle into the heart of a robin she had brought into the "Humane" shelter. She said the bird literally screamed. A course of penicillin would have cured it, she learned too late. So you see, this is not a singular event. Sadly, we often learn by doing...

I gotta say this--I likely would have gotten that bird back! They may have called the cops, but I likely would have gotten that bird back. Freaking Jerks!









From now on, I warn everybody, even if they sound like they're going to do this themselves (like you did), I'm warning them.

It took courage to come back here and report this. Thank you. You could've just dropped off without a peep... And your initial kindness in this situation stands. It stands forever.

Feelings of anger and devastation are appropriate.

I'm very, very sorry.









--Ray


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Silversmoke,
Can you get me the pnone number of the PAWS location in Lynnwood? The humane society and the State attorny general will hear about this. Who decided it was a wild pigeon instead of a domestic pigeon? This is not right. 
Thanks,
Carl


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Silversmoke,
Did your pigeon happen to have yellow feet and a yellow beak with a black tip?? If so, they might have you on this one, but I hope Bigbird still rips thier head off!
Russ.


----------



## silversmoke (Jul 3, 2002)

I feel I owe you all an explaination in reply to raynjudy's comment,

<i>"Forgive me, but what the hell were you thinking? Why pick the brains of everyone here and then default to a no-brainer fall-back position? I doubt it occurred to any of us, given your approach, that you would do this. Didn't you read a single bloody reply?"</i>

And the answer is, no, I didn't, and it's going to take me a long time to forgive myself for that. This morning when I woke up and checked on the pigeon, she didn't look very well. She was very weak and her heart was racing, and I'll admit, I was worried. I've taken care of babies that have fallen out of nests before, but this was the first injured bird I had ever come across. At work, I talked to the people at PAWS and they assured me that they had the resourses and equipment to take care of the pigeon. They made me feel at ease, and the woman I talked to seemed just as kind and caring as anyone here in this forum. As much as I intened to care for the pigeon myself, listening to the receptionist explain to me the fragility of the wing structure, the potential for permanently laming the bird, and the possibility for infection, I honestly believed I was in over my head.

I had to leave straight from work to make it to the office before they closed, so I had my husband bring her to work and pick me up. It wasn't until i got home that I logged on to the computer and saw all the replies.

I started crying agin at that point, when I realized not only had I made the worst choice, but if I'd only had time to come home, she'd be alright right now.

So I'm sorry, not only for myself (which I am a little, as pitiful as that sounds) and for the pigeon, but to all of you, for letting my fears second guess my better intentions.

Carl, I have the number written down at work, but I believe they may have a web page. I will get that to you.

[This message has been edited by silversmoke (edited July 04, 2002).]


----------



## silversmoke (Jul 3, 2002)

Russ, 

The people at PAWS said she was a "rock dove" I think.

[This message has been edited by silversmoke (edited July 04, 2002).]


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

A "Rock Dove" is a pigeon. They're all columbiformes.









If one accepts the process of evolution, science tells us that the pigeon descends from a therapsid dinosaur, not unlike, perhaps even a variation of, the now famous velociraptor. If this is the case, one can convincingly argue that the pigeon descends from animal aristocracy. Since extinction is the norm and not the exception in the natural world, the pigeon is a miracle by any definition. Indeed, one can say that they are common because they are exceptional. Life comes with a lousy warranty... Frozen for just a moment in space and time, we coexist together. Our stewardship of this planet should include kindness towards them--as you tried to.

--Ray


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Silversmoke,

I am so sorry that you had to learn the hard way that not all animal welfare organisations hold individual lives precious ! They probably thought that they were doing the right thing, and that a "wild" bird would be better off dead than kept in domesticity...we know different! You did your best.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Siversmoke,
If the pigeon was a rock dove, then Bigbird is going to tear that place apart, I'm thinking. If he needs help, I have a long time friend that used to live on Vashon Is. and now lives in Shelton.
If the bird had yellow feet and a yellow beak, it would be a band tailed pigeon, which does take a permit to own. A "common" pigeon doesn't, and although I'm not a lawyer, your are allowed to own it therefore it is your property and they "stole" it. If it was me, I'd nail them to the cross. I'm sure Carl or Ray or Fred or Terry or someone will probably set you straight on this, so we'll see what others have to say.
Carl, if you want RBW's phone number I'll give it to you (last name of Walbaum). Hell, I need a vacation, ain't seen Rick in awhile since he moved from Belfair to Vashon, about time I took some time off anyway.
Russ.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

You gave it one hell of a shot, all things considered... Most people would've paid the poor thing no mind at all...

These "Humane Shelters" really chap my as# sometimes. Still, I suppose it was more humane than being torn apart in the street by some cat, or sick kid. I hope I end as well...

You did what you thought to do. And your heart was in the right place. Do you realize how precious and rare you are?

Warm regards,

Ray


----------



## silversmoke (Jul 3, 2002)

http://www.PAWS.org 
(425)787-2500

Tomorrow, I intend to contact every page on the internet that lists them as a wildlife rehabilitator, and inform them of their policies. Maybe they already know, but maybe not, and maybe something decent and right can come out of all of this.

I'd like to stay here, as a member of this forum, if that's alright. I work in an area that is filled with pigeons, and I think they are an important and valuable part of my every day life.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Let me re-state a comment I made about doing something stupid, like going up to Washington State.
The problem, besides the fact that Silversmoke lost a pigeon, is a civil rights violation; ie: theft of personnal property. Stuff like that does me in, like calling Michael J. Fox a corward. If the bird in question was in fact a Band-Tailed pigeon, would the "vet" still have authority to keep the bird(?). Who's the cop here? Is there a Doctor/client thing here? Hard call, I know I don't know the answer, I just know right is right, and wrong is wrong. And the upshot is, the bird is a rock dove, AKA feral pigeon. No permit needed. Your property.
The comment I made about going to Washington state was out of line, although it is pretty up there and probably not raining. (yea, I've been there). The locals sure drive slow, though.
Sorry for sounding like a *******, but guess I am, actually.
Russ.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Silversmoke, 
Pigeon lovers can feel quite isolated out there and as you have already found out this is the right place to turn to when you find a pigeon. There is a lot of expertise and willingness to share it. It is a place where you can learn a lot, receive a lot of support, but also support others with advice or just by being there. You are very welcome here!
Cynthia


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm as enraged as the rest of you. First of all, if I'm not mistaken, the feral pigeon is unprotected in every state. That means anyone can take in, care for, treat and maintain a feral pigeon. PAWS had no legal right to do what they did. They had an obligation to turn the bird back and not euthanize it.
Second of all, if this was a banded bird, the legal obligation was to find the owner and return it so no matter what the situation was with this pigeon, PAWS violated law. Either way, they had no right to euthanize.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Silversmoke,

Welcome to pigeons.com! We are glad you would like to stay with us pigeon lovers.

I am so sorry you had such an awful experience. What others have already stated is quite correct ... Rock Doves (feral pigeons) are not a protected species anywhere that I know of in the U.S. Thus, this was technically your bird, and the center should have returned it to you when you asked for it.

I, too, hope Carl can jump right in the middle of their stuff and get them to stop such practices.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Well, what a shocking state of affairs!
Just a thought -
Silversmoke - did they ask you to sign a consent form for euthanasia? Morally they should have done. If this is an ordinary pigeon and they didn't, then they stole it from you. If they did ask you, then they accepted it was yours and if you signed one there is nothing you can do. If they asked you to sign and you didn't but they still put it to sleep then they still stole it from you.


----------



## silversmoke (Jul 3, 2002)

i'm on the phone w/ PAWS right now. Will update in a moment.


----------



## silversmoke (Jul 3, 2002)

Well.

I thought that talking to the head of the PAWS facility would put some things straight. I was sure wrong.

He called me this morning, saying he had been contacted by some wildlife organization in Arizona. He wanted to know what had happened yesterday, so I told him.

He was incredibly polite and "understanding", but here is the gist of the conversation, with all fluff taken off.

1. He wanted to know who I had contacted in AZ. (I'd like to know too actually? Whoever you are, you're super wonderful)

2. He said that according to Washington State law they didn't have to give the pigeon back to me. They have a license, I don't.

3. He explained to me that many people are upset when they are told an animal has to be euthanized, and he wished that I had contacted him about it instead of getting other organizations involved. I'm sure he did.

That's all I know, but I imagine there's someone in AZ who knows more, they should be on the phone w/ him right now.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

By all means, fill me in on the Arizona connection.

Pursuant to your conversation with the "talking head", Carl Sagan was fond of saying, and I can only paraphrase, 'The first and foremost mission of any bureaucracy is it's own continuation.' Once again, mission accomplished...









You know, SS, you're a real stand-up gal--and I really mean that! Way, way cool.









Feel free to e-mail me any time, for any reason, at [email protected]









Very best regards,

Ray


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Silversmoke,

This was no longer a pigeon - for the record. This was your pet. Remember that. You had her a short while but she was yours. Don't let that big shot fool you. 

Does a doctor, that has a license, have the right to take your child away from you? Does he have the right to take blood from you without your permission? NOPE! Your pet was TAKEN away from you. They made the wrong decision. And when there's a license involved it's called malpractice. That man that you talked to who from PAWS is only trying to protect his bread and butter. 

CARL, if there is anything I can do please let me know. I was about to send them a nasty e-mail, but I wasn't sure if it would help or hurt. Let me know what I can do.

Julie


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

You might have them on the "run". It will be important to get some specific "wording" regarding his claim that: "2. He said that according to Washington State law they didn't have to give the pigeon back to me. They have a license, I don't". 

1. What State Law?
2. What section of that law?
3. Where do we get a copy of "That Law?

Lets first try to see if his explanation really holds up. If it doesn't, legal action could be a direction. 

I want to see the law that says that his organization can take animals away from people and kill them and the owner's of thoes animals have "no rights"!.

Regards,
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

See input below in [brackets]... 

Carl said: 

You might have them on the "run". It will be important to get some specific "wording" regarding his claim that: "2. He said that according to Washington State law they didn't have to give the pigeon back to me. They have a license, I don't". 

[ Since feral pigeons are exempt from any wildlife law, his point is moot, irregardless of the verbiage--they screwed up. ] 

1. What State Law?
2. What section of that law?
3. Where do we get a copy of "That Law? 

[ This will fall under the purview of statutory law for Washington State. The statute is cataloged and numbered for reference. The DNR would be able to hook you up with a copy. ] 

Lets first try to see if his explanation really holds up. If it doesn't, legal action could be a direction. 

[ If, in fact, pigeons are exempt from applicable state & federal wildlife laws, their license is a moot point--it was technically SS's bird. Again, they screwed up. ] 

I want to see the law that says that his organization can take animals away from people and kill them and the owner's of thoes animals have "no rights"!. 

[ It may well say, just that. But the pigeon may well exist in a legal loop hole, as a defacto entity, exempt from such considerations. ] 

[ Still, what does one propose to do? Press charges? Suppose they're found at fault--what then? What damages are to be claimed? A replacement pigeon? They will simply say that their "clerk" screwed up, or that SS wasn't listening or didn't read the disclaimer. It's like Bill and Paula--prove it. ] 

[ Say we get them spanked. They may well conclude that they shouldn't help pigeons at all... ] 

[ The mission statement of these organizations is to rehab for re-release. If that cannot be achieved, they terminate. It's no secret, but that wasn't and isn't explained too plainly. And clearly, SS didn't do her homework (no offense intended, you stumbled into this) before acting on some well intended advice. ] 

[ While SS's wild card action of defaulting to a "Humane Shelter" could not have been anticipated (why contact us, if that's what you're going to do? ), our site does not provide adequate warning for that contingency... ] 

[ I'll make this offer to the E-Guru's that be: I'll write text for this contingency. Lets insert it, along with emergency care info, as a link into that idle FAQ section on the introduction to the forum, and lets make this happen quickly! ] 

Regards,
Carl 

Best, 

Ray


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by raynjudy:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And did they before? Why didn't they set the wing? 



> *
> [ .....And clearly, SS didn't do her homework (no offense intended, you stumbled into this) before acting on some well intended advice. ] *


Isn't that always the way. The ones that get taken advantage of are the ones that don't know what they are doing. If Ray had gone there to get help (Not that he ever would, LOL!) He would have spoke in a tone that would not have allowed them to act this way. They'll take charge when they feel they can. I have seen it myself. Animal control told my neighbor that he would go to jail if he did not do -so in so- and of course he complied, although animal control had no legal right to threaten him or to carry through with this threat.



> *
> 
> [ I'll make this offer to the E-Guru's that be: I'll write text for this contingency. Lets insert it, along with emergency care info, as a link into that idle FAQ section on the introduction to the forum, and lets make this happen quickly! ]
> 
> ...


Sounds good. 

I am all for the slap on the wrist to the PAWS organization. Even if legal action is not taken, at least I would want to make them think twice before trying that again. It sickens me to have people taken advantage like that. 

Julie


----------



## Sage (Aug 23, 2001)

Dear Moderators and Readers:

This message has been posted and displayed here four times since last night but, shortly thereafter, disappeared. If anyone knows why, please explain. 

Cheers,

Sage



> Originally posted by silversmoke:
> *Well.
> 
> I thought that talking to the head of the PAWS facility would put some things straight. I was sure wrong.
> ...


 The AZ wildlife organization is the Urban Wildlife Society (http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/) and the person who immediately upon notification placed the calls on July 3rd in an emergency attempt to prevent the pigeon's death was Mr. Dave Roth. The following was researched by Mr. Roth, who has not received a return call from PAWS:
----------
WAC 232-12-004 Classification of wild birds. http://www.leg.wa.gov/wac/index.cfm?fuseaction=Section&Section=232-12-004 

WAC 232-12-275 Wildlife rehabilitation permits http://www.leg.wa.gov/wac/index.cfm?fuseaction=Section&Section=232-12-275 

(a) "Wildlife rehabilitation" means the care and treatment of injured, diseased, or abandoned wildlife, including but not limited to capture, transporting, veterinary treatment, feeding, housing, exercise therapy, and any other treatment or training necessary for release back to the wild.

Note: nothing was found that pertains to euthanasia of potentially nonreleasable patients.

(22) All wildlife held by a wildlife rehabilitation permit holder remains the property of the state, is subject to control by the state and will not be offered for sale or sold.

RCW 77.08.010 Definitions. http://www.leg.wa.gov/rcw/index.cfm?fuseaction=section&section=77.08.010 

(18) "Wild birds" means those species of the class Aves whose members exist in Washington in a wild state.

Note: this appears to include Rock Doves.

(19) "Protected wildlife" means wildlife designated by the commission that shall not be hunted or fished.

WAC 232-12-011 Wildlife classified as protected shall not be hunted or fished. http://www.leg.wa.gov/wac/index.cfm?fuseaction=Section&Section=232-12-011 

All birds not classified as game birds, predatory birds or endangered species, or designated as threatened species or sensitive species;

Note: this appears to include Rock Doves.
----------
Nothing was found that legally prohibits PAWS from allowing you to transfer your rescue to another permitted wildlife rehabilitator. Their refusal certainly does not appear to be in the pigeon's best interest and deserves to be widely exposed.

Cheers,

Sage


----------



## joann woodring (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey S.S.,My two cents...

I volunteer for a local wildlife rehab center. All of our volunteers are educated in a short course of state law and wildlife care. They really do all they can for anything that is brought in. This includes pigeons, (although pigeons are not wild, though mostly feral.) The center is licensed by Fish and Wildlife, and is required by law to euthanise creatures deemed 'unreleasable'. (In my opinion, pigeons are really in the middle here, because the center refuses dogs, cats, etc. but accepts feral pigeons.) 

If the center refused the pigeons, because they are domestic, hundreds of pigeons yearly would die because the humans bearing them would not know what to do, or would not want to care for them. Because this group does accept pigeons, many hundreds are raised, rehabilitated, and released. The other side of this coin is that when a pigeon is brought in, with injuries which eliminate release as an option, euthanasia is the solution. 

If the person bringing in the pigeon accepts the financial responsibility of taking the pigeon to an avian vet, and paying for treatment, the bird is released to them, because the bird is considered poultry. Most people don't want to take this responsibility. 

This group, as are most animal rescue groups, is pressed for funding, and cannot bear the burden of veterinary care for unreleasable birds, much less the work of finding a permanent home for unreleasable pigeons. 

So if the person bearing the injured pigeon wishes to keep it, they are invited to take it to the vet and bear the cost. 

Our center is constantly understaffed, overworked, and underfunded. Thousands of birds, (pigeons included) are rehabbed and released every year. Please, rehab facilities should always be supported, not shot down! 

The fact is that pigeons are considered domestic, and if you want to save one and keep it as your own, you need to deal with a vet, not a wildlife rehab center in an effort to avoid paying for medical care.

Please understand that rehab centers are there to help wildlife. By law, they must euthanise any animals surrendered to them and not seen as releasable. If they don't do this, the government will pull their license, and all harmed wildlife will suffer. 

Veterinarians are there to help domesticated animals. Pigeons are domesticated animals, so should be taken to a vet, not a wildlife rehab center. 

Because pigeons are not wildlife, you don't have to surrender them, but you do have to take them to an avian vet to get them fixed up, just because you care. Many things are not free.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

Joann,
That's all fine and dandy, but what about this:

"So I took her to the center, and they rushed her into the back to look at her. A few minutes later, they came back into the lobby and told me her wing would never knit properly, and that they were going to euthanize her.

I said, "No, thank you. I'm going to take her home and contact someone who is willing to care for her."

I was then told that they were not willing to return her to me, as I don't have a license to care for wild animals. They then said I would have to leave... and then asked me if I wanted to be on their #&[email protected]*ing mailing list!

I can't decide if I'm angry, or devastated."

It doesn't sound like SS was wanting to get something for nothing. If they could post a disclaimer at the counter, and verbally tell the customer or thier procedures, things like this might not occur. I'm glad we have someone like you that cares here in So. Cal, but PAWS in Washington State blew it. At least that's my take.
Russ.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Joann,

There are wildlife centers that do their best for the animals that are brought in. Yours may very well be one of them. I guess you are feeling like rehab centers are being attacked. 

I have met my share of animal rescue centers that have not done their best, they did what was easiest for them. On the other hand Suncoast Seabird Sanctuary is done the road from me, and I hear great things about it. 

The reason for my anger on this thread is for what PAWS did. Not what all or most or some of the other animal shelters do. I just wanted to clear that up, as I can only speak for myself. There are definitely better rehabs then others.

Julie


----------



## joann woodring (Mar 27, 2002)

I'll be interested to hear what PAWS has to say in their defense. 

In my opinion, the difficulty comes from the definition of the bird as 'wild' or 'domesticated'.

The two catagories decide what will be done with the animal or bird, and maybe different state laws say different things.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Thanks to all of you who have been a part of this thread. It was unfortunate and wrong that someone who tried to save a pigeon was not given the opportunity to take the bird to someone else. 
Thanks to Sage for all of the research and information. Thanks to Joann for her thoughtful comments: "So if the person bearing the injured pigeon wishes to keep it, they are invited to take it to the vet and bear the cost. 

Our center is constantly understaffed, overworked, and underfunded. Thousands of birds, (pigeons included) are rehabbed and released every year. Please, rehab facilities should always be supported, not shot down! 

The fact is that pigeons are considered domestic, and if you want to save one and keep it as your own, you need to deal with a vet, not a wildlife rehab center in an effort to avoid paying for medical care.

Please understand that rehab centers are there to help wildlife. By law, they must euthanise any animals surrendered to them and not seen as releasable. If they don't do this, the government will pull their license, and all harmed wildlife will suffer. 

Veterinarians are there to help domesticated animals. Pigeons are domesticated animals, so should be taken to a vet, not a wildlife rehab center. 

Because pigeons are not wildlife, you don't have to surrender them, but you do have to take them to an avian vet to get them fixed up, just because you care. Many things are not free".

I believe the lesson here is that while all wildlife rehab centers are caring, the are all not equal in their treatment. Before I would take a pigeon to any rehab center, I would first want them to explain my options to me regarding the animal. If their answers to my questions do not sound in the best insterest of the animal, I will go somewhere else.

I know there are always additional facts that can be added to any given situation, but I want to go on record to say that I think most animal shelters are there to help the animals in the best way they can, they are trying and should be encouraged and supported where ever possible.

Thanks also to Silversmoke who tried to do the right thing. 

Regards,
Carl


----------



## james pigeon (Jul 9, 2002)

Yes i know that worcester vetenary has got a specialised bird keeper. My friend has been ther


----------



## joann woodring (Mar 27, 2002)

Carl, 

Thanks for your support of rahab facilities, uneven though they may be.

I would like to suggest that members and fanciers consider volunteering several hours per week at their local rehab facility.

Not only would they learn alot about bird medicine and care, but they would be on the inside track as far as pigeon issues are concerned, and might be able to help lots of darling pigeons. Why not?


----------



## robo squab (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Everybody!

I know I am late in this post I am deeply saddened by the actions of the center which SS took the pigeon to. I have a link below that states the many statues and laws regarding animals: http://www.leg.wa.gov/rcw/#RCW_by_Title 
I hope this works I haven't read all the posts yet but please inform me of any way that I can help.
Robo Squab


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Joann,

That is an excellent idea! Especially for newbees like myself.

Julie


----------

